# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  please help me

## dark87eyes

Hi I'm an italian user, and I had a problem during the installation of KIS 2011. It repeats me that the system is maybe infected with something, but I’ve scanned the whole system with kaspersky virus removal tool and he’d neutralized all virus. But why the installation doesn’t begin?? Please anyone has any suggestions for me? thanks  in advance

----------

